# Projekt in Eclipse importieren



## stromgeschichte (5. August 2005)

Hi.

Ich möchte ein recht komplexes bestehendes Projekt in Eclipse bearbeiten (importieren).
Das Projekt liegt mir nur als Verzeichnisse/Dateien vor. In der Root des Projektes liegt ein build.xml, und weiterhin Ordner wie: src, etc, bin, dist, ... Wenn ich nun die build.xml importiere als "ant build ...", meckert Eclipse, dass es mit zB ${app.home} nichts anfangen kann.

Eine Zeile aus der build.xml:
<property value="${app.home}/etc" name="app.etc"/>

Habt ihr eine Idee, wo diese Variablen gesetzt werden, mein Fehler liegt bzw. wie ich es richtig importiere?

Grüße


----------



## Snape (5. August 2005)

Moin,
wenn keine Abhängigkeiten und libs verwendet werden, sondern einfach nur ein paar Java-Dateien, kannst Du die zu portierenden Sourcedateien mit dem vorhandenen Verzeichnisbaum einfach in das src-Verzeichnis des Projekts bei Eclipse hineinkopieren. Ggf. noch F5/Refresh und dann zeigt Dir Eclipse die packages/Verzeichnisse und Dateien an.


----------



## stromgeschichte (7. August 2005)

Hi.
Das hatte ich schon probiert, dabei findet er aber importierte Packages nicht. Er macht dann auch aus den Packagws src.*. kA


Grüße


----------



## Snape (7. August 2005)

Hi,
dann machst Du etwas falsch. Wenn Du die Dateien einfach nur kopierst, bleiben die Quelldateien unangetastet.

Einfach

D:\alterprogrammpfad\src\deinweiterespackage-verzeichnis

kopieren nach

C:\deineclipseverzeichnis\workspace\projektname\src\deinweiterespackage-verzeichnis (wie oben) 

Das ist alles. Dann Eclipse starten und ggf. Refresh/F5 der Workspace, fertig.


----------



## stromgeschichte (8. August 2005)

Ja, genau so habe ich das gemacht. Dabei tritt aber folgendse Problem auf:
Unter "src" gibt es wiederum Verzeichnisse, (zB "nijb/util") in denen dann die .java liegen. In so einer .java kommt zB diese Zeile vor: "import nijb.util.StringUtil;"
Wenn ich es nun wie beschrieben kopiere, dann macht mir Eclipse aber ein Package src.nijb.util mit der StringUtil,java drin. Aber natürlich funktioniert das import in der .java dann nicht.


----------



## Snape (8. August 2005)

stromgeschichte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, genau so habe ich das gemacht. Dabei tritt aber folgendse Problem auf:
> Unter "src" gibt es wiederum Verzeichnisse, (zB "nijb/util") in denen dann die .java liegen. In so einer .java kommt zB diese Zeile vor: "import nijb.util.StringUtil;"


Von welcher Klasse aus welchem package möchtest Du welche Klasse importieren?


> Wenn ich es nun wie beschrieben kopiere, dann macht mir Eclipse aber ein Package src.nijb.util mit der StringUtil,java drin.



Dann hast Du unter den Projekteigenschaften evtl. den Source-Pfad nicht auf /src angegeben.
Denn normalerweise reicht es, wenn Du
C:\dein_jbuilder_oder_was_weiss_ich\src\nijb\util\StringUtil.java

kopierst nach

C:\eclipse_verzeichnis\workspace\projektname\src\nijb\util\StringUtil.java

usw.


----------

